# dream computer?



## diduknowthat (Aug 21, 2005)

if you have all the money in the world, what would your computer specs look like?


----------



## XHotxEx791 (Aug 21, 2005)

It would consist of ibms big blues.


----------



## blacksage (Aug 21, 2005)

ask bill gates


----------



## drunkbum222 (Aug 21, 2005)

Well first 
AMD Athlon64 FX-57
ABIT 939 NVIDIA nForce4 SLI 
Corsair XMS XPert just because scrolling text is bad ass
Some 10,000 RPM hard drive/s
geforce 7800 x2
CREATIVE Sound Blaster Audigy sound card

Then put in some in some 40 inch plasma screen tv for my monitor because its so not needed.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 21, 2005)

lol not going duel core?


----------



## Mithrus (Aug 21, 2005)

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> lol not going duel core?


There is no point in going Dual Core yet. Only if you do lots of Video/Audio Editing. Otherwise it does nothing more for gaming that a Single Core can't.


----------



## alanuofm (Aug 21, 2005)

what about multiple motherboards, each with dual processors, and each processor is dual core?  they had one at computex taipei with 4 motherboards in one case.


----------



## apj101 (Aug 21, 2005)

> There is no point in going Dual Core yet. Only if you do lots of Video/Audio Editing. Otherwise it does nothing more for gaming that a Single Core can't.


dual thread games are here, and more are on the way


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 21, 2005)

> what about multiple motherboards, each with dual processors, and each processor is dual core? they had one at computex taipei with 4 motherboards in one case.


Could you actually do that. What kind of motherboards do you need for that??


----------



## Archangel (Aug 21, 2005)

apj101 said:
			
		

> dual thread games are here, and more are on the way



wich ones are here already?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 21, 2005)

i would get:

Celeron D 2.2Ghz
512MB PC2700
40GB IDE Hard Drive
CD-ROM
Beige Mini-Case
Two 7800GTX's in SLI


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 23, 2005)

lol why such crappy specs besides the graphic card?


----------



## ahajv4life (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone ever watch SNL, with that skit that's like a comercial, where you have a personalized car that has a rear opening that you can f*ck.  And if someone else tries, the alarm goes off (simply: you could f*ck your own car).  Well, I'd make it so my computer could do that.  and when someone else tried, it'd shock their....just a thought.


----------



## Xelogen (Aug 23, 2005)

the supercomputer that the NSA has  it goes down 30 stories into the ground and has 3000 parallel processors......


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

if i have all the money in the world i dont think i would be on the computer anymore i mean, stuff you download and stuff would be easier to get since you have all the money.


----------



## Ba_Ba (Aug 23, 2005)

I would buy Bill Gates' computer.


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ba_Ba said:
			
		

> I would buy Bill Gates' computer.



it also suffers the BSOD


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (Aug 23, 2005)

Hum i just thought of somthing, Can you have a duel-duel core prosseres?   you could multitask like a king.


----------



## spacedude89 (Aug 23, 2005)

Cray XT3
At 499 GFLOPS per cabinet, 
ill get...hmm...100 cabnets please?


----------



## Archangel (Aug 23, 2005)

Ba_Ba said:
			
		

> I would buy Bill Gates' computer.



that probably an I-Mac


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 23, 2005)

> that probably an I-Mac


i would lmfao if it was, you see hime walking around time square with his little powerbook under his arm, oh legend


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 26, 2005)

lmao, Bill Gates with an imac..now there's something i wana make with photoshop.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 26, 2005)

AMD64 FX 57
not sure on mobo
8GB's of DDR400 dual challe ram. CAS 2.0
a few TB's of 15000RPG harddrive space
defore 7800 SLI with three(you can do three right? i never looking into SLI at all, becuase i knew it would make me want one)

and a high res projecter screen on my wall.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 26, 2005)

idk, all i heard is sli-ing with two.


----------



## Professor (Aug 26, 2005)

SLI is only 2 cards.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 26, 2005)

> lmao, Bill Gates with an imac..now there's something i wana make with photoshop.



I think i beat you to it mate:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 26, 2005)

not bad dragon.  lol

send that to microsoft


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 26, 2005)

lol, i wonder what i would get back from them.


----------



## right_brainer (Aug 26, 2005)

my dream computer..hmm hmm
as long as it have unlimited per month, high-speed connection to the internet, i'm in heaven..
doesn't requires such a big amount of money. then again, I'm stuck with 56k now..sob


----------



## Rambo (Aug 27, 2005)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> I think i beat you to it mate:



Whahahaaaa!! Nice one... That's quite good editing there... Now all he needs is an iPod and voila!


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 27, 2005)

lol i'm making one with an ipod


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 27, 2005)

Professor said:
			
		

> SLI is only 2 cards.




Oh, alright, i wasn't sure but i saw a mobo with 3 PCI-e 16 slots so i thought maybe you could SLI three together. guess not.


----------



## Hairy_Lee (Aug 27, 2005)

If money was no object the last thing I'd be worrying about would be the spec of my PC lol.however, i'd probably be looking at an opteron multi processor system and a couple of 7800 GTX's.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 27, 2005)

yay seems like a whole day of work finally pays off    Check this pic out.


----------



## flame1117 (Aug 27, 2005)

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> If money was no object the last thing I'd be worrying about would be the spec of my PC lol.however, i'd probably be looking at an opteron multi processor system and a couple of 7800 GTX's.


Money is no object on your computer, not nessisarly your life, what if you won a free shopping spree at a comptuer store otr something?


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Aug 27, 2005)

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> if you have all the money in the world, what would your computer specs look like?



lol, u just sparked my imagination.... HEEEEEEEEERRRRRRREEEEEE WEEE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

AMD 65 QUAD Core FXGABC  5.0ghz (WTF????)
4x CrossFire  ATI x950
16gb DDR 500 PC3300
DFI mobo that can handle all that........
thenn off with the moddng:
Full tower case aluminum.
2x 15" green CCFL
2x 12" blue CCFL
tons of fans UV reactive with LED.
other stuff yada yada yada......
side hatch flip door for a colt 45
and in front of the case, a lil door that opens up and shoots out a lightsaber into my hands. and BAM! 

yea........ too bad its not reall... told u my imagination crazy


----------



## Praetor (Aug 27, 2005)

> There is no point in going Dual Core yet. Only if you do lots of Video/Audio Editing


You just contradicted yourself



> Otherwise it does nothing more for gaming that a Single Core can't


Except you get noticeable performance boost in multithread games and non-noticeable loss in singlethread games....


----------



## Rambo (Aug 27, 2005)

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> yay seems like a whole day of work finally pays off    Check this pic out.



Nice one!!


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 27, 2005)

lol, i still think my ones better.


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 27, 2005)

i can't see your pic dragon =( try reposting it or give me the link.


----------



## dragon2309 (Aug 27, 2005)

Heres mine again:


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 27, 2005)

can't get through, i'll try to see it once i get back to the US...chinese internet sucks


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 29, 2005)

sorry for double posting but, i wonder what the US army's central computer's specs looks like. hmmmm


----------



## francisco (Aug 30, 2005)

is this a dream computer?

Dual 2.7GHz     
2GB DDR400 SDRAM (PC3200)  - 2x1GB
400GB Serial ATA - 7200rpm
16x SuperDrive double-layer (DVD+R DL/DVD±RW/CD-RW)
ATI Radeon 9650 w/256MB DDR SDRAM


----------



## cybereclipse (Aug 30, 2005)

boost the hard drive to about 40 TB and


----------



## diduknowthat (Aug 30, 2005)

and 4 gigs of ram, and dual 7800gtx and a motherboard that can handel it


----------



## kof2000 (Aug 30, 2005)

and it still will not run without a PROCESSOR


----------



## Machin3 (Oct 7, 2008)

for my dream pc:

Intel Skull Trail Mobo(Two processor mobo-non server)
2 Intel Core 2 Extreme CPU's
8 GB Corsair Dominator RAM w/fans 
No Heatsink not worth it> *Custom built WaterCooling* for CPUs
2 2-Terabyte HDD's plus 2 320-GB Velocity Raptor HDDs
3 NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 Grafix Cards
1600-Watt Power Supply
Thermaltake Armor X ATX Case
1 Blue-Ray Burner
2 DVD Burners
Fan Controller
2 Cold Cathode Lights
X-Blaster Premium Sound Card
Windows Xp Professional
Dual Boot Software (other OS would be Vista)
Logitech G11 Keyboard
Logitech X-540 Speakers
K-1 Lan Card
4 120mm Fans for cooling
2 30inch Monitors

and a martini...


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 7, 2008)

maybe we will all win the lottery and we can get whatever we want


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

id probably buy mep916' rig. although i might have to finance it for a year or two


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> id probably buy mep916' rig. although i might have to finance it for a year or two



If I die unexpectedly, it's yours.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> If I die unexpectedly, it's yours.



well there's a motive for murder if i've ever heard one


jk, you're in no immediate danger


----------



## mep916 (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> jk, you're in no immediate danger



Yeah, you might wanna wait 'til my Nehalem build.


----------



## tossy (Oct 7, 2008)

I would like to go with ibms...


----------



## Shane (Oct 7, 2008)

if money was no problem then i would go to Antec,get them to make me a case EXACTLY how i want it 

The guts of the pc would be something along the line of 

Intel I7 - extreme
16GB ddr3
3x 280s in tri-sli
huge power supply
2 terabyte hard drive

sexy uh?


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 7, 2008)

intel i7 extreme overclocked....
3x 4870x2 in 3x crossfire
ddr3 16gb 
300gb raptors in RAID, and several one terabyte drives for storage


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, if I would have all the money in the world, I would have to wait few decades until my dream PC is invented.
Also, I won't be looking for desktop computers: they are too big. Maybe a laptop with touchscreen... maybe as thin as a 2 pages (i wonder where you would plug usb devices and so on


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's _my_ dream build:

CPU: Athlon X2 5000+
M/B: Some cheap AM2 mobo
RAM: 2x1GB sticks of generic DDR2 RAM in dual-channel
HDD: 80GB HDD (Seagate or Samsung)
GPU: ATI Radeon 4670
DVD: El Cheapo DVD burner
...with some cheap case & any PSU of half-decent quality. l337 Modesty FTW!


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

hackapelite said:


> Here's _my_ dream build:
> 
> CPU: Athlon X2 5000+
> M/B: Some cheap AM2 mobo
> ...



I think I found a picture of that before;


----------



## patrickv (Oct 7, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> 2 terabyte hard drive



could never understand why people will want to buy a 1tb drive or higher for that matter. Do you have that much data ?
There's this dude i work with who just bought a 1tb drive and he's walking around like it's the next big thing and yet he doesn't even have that much data to fill the drive 

if i had all the money in the world ? 
I'd buy one of those 24" Imac's.

edit :: wow that's a freaking old thread


----------



## Kornowski (Oct 7, 2008)

I think I'd have my computer, but add a nice 26" Monitor.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 7, 2008)

Id upgrade to a full watercooled system and twin gtx 280's.. maybe 3x GTX 260 core 216's plus an antec twelve hundred, me want side panel window. Wait a minute...that sounds the like upgrades i plan on doing when i get the money...


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 7, 2008)

mep916 said:


> If I die unexpectedly, it's yours.





*On topic:*

My dream PC is:

Q6600
HD4870
4GB PC2-8500
150GB Raptor
22" wide screen with 2ms.

I'd be in heaven with that


----------



## Kill Bill (Oct 7, 2008)

Pimped out 

3.2GHz 8 Core Mac Pro
32GB FB Dimm Ram
4TB HDD
2 Superdrives
Nvidia 8800GT 512MB
2x 30'' Apple Cinema HD Displays 

Funny time is thats already made.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Oct 7, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I think I found a picture of that before;



Wrong...this is it:


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 7, 2008)

Kill Bill said:


> Pimped out
> 
> 3.2GHz 8 Core Mac Pro
> 32GB FB Dimm Ram
> ...



Lol, the 8800GT looks weird surrounded with all those high-end components


----------



## Shane (Oct 7, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Lol, the 8800GT looks weird surrounded with all those high-end components



Hey show some respect to the GT will ya 

yeah hes right though Kill Bill wouldnt you go with something with even more ummmmpphh?


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha nah! The 8800GT is one of the greatest cards ever made, you know, like the old 7900GT kinda thing. I have a HD3870 so I shouldn't be making fun of the 8800GT anyways!


----------



## mep916 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> yeah hes right though Kill Bill wouldnt you go with something with even more ummmmpphh?



I think the 8800 GT is the best card you can get with a Mac Pro.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 8, 2008)

i would get a dual processor nehalem with 8gb's of fast ddr3 along with tri sli(gtx 280), and either a cascade with 5 heads or two single stages with two heads for the processors and three for the gtx's, then 8 intel ssd's in raid zero with an areca raid controller, and a tj07 all powered by a zeus 1200 watt power supply, and water cooling on the nb/sb/ram lol, i can dream can't i?


----------



## Kill Bill (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually the Radeon 3870HD was made by ATI for mac and pc so that

http://ati.amd.com/products/radeonhd3800/macpc/index.html


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL, but the 8800GT is better than the HD3870


----------



## Machin3 (Oct 8, 2008)

yea but ati rules over nvidia.


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 8, 2008)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> yea but ati rules over nvidia.



That's just an opinion...so the 8800GT is better


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 8, 2008)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> yea but ati rules over nvidia.



from the guy with an nvidia chipset and an nvidia graphics card...


----------



## Machin3 (Oct 8, 2008)

> _That's just an opinion...so the 8800GT is better  _



It's not just an opinion, ive seen the benchmarks which show that ATI is better.


----------



## Machin3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Cleric7x9 said:


> from the guy with an nvidia chipset and an nvidia graphics card...


i got nividia after i realized that ATI better so I wasnt gonna pay to switch. If I ever build another comp it'ss be ATI and crossfire.


----------



## diduknowthat (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, this was one of the first threads I made in CF. How did it get dug up?


----------



## Twist86 (Oct 9, 2008)

My PC Specs would that of Bill Gates computer....aka 1-2 generations a head of everyone else ^-^

I bet his rig maxed out crysis with only 10% load ~_~


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 9, 2008)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> i got nividia after i realized that ATI better so I wasnt gonna pay to switch. If I ever build another comp it'ss be ATI and crossfire.



Lol, they are gonna be chaning from time to time. ATI's gonna be on top, then nVidia, so on and so forth. And there's not really a "best" card, they are really acommodated in prices. nVidia has the fastes single core card but is also the most expensive. Get it?

Also, don't double post, I've seen you do it too much already. Just as a side note.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 10, 2008)

Midnight_fox1 said:


> i got nividia after i realized that ATI better so I wasnt gonna pay to switch. If I ever build another comp it'ss be ATI and crossfire.



do you mean "before" you realized ATI was better?


----------



## Ramodkk (Oct 10, 2008)

^ Haha true


----------

